# Pet lizard for a child?



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a pet lizard for me? I'm a child and I have no experience with lizards, although I have experience with dwarf hamsters. The only three I had in mind were Green Anoles, Uromastyx and Desert Iguanas. Are these good pets? Does anyone have better suggestions?

Thanks:2thumb:

PS this is my first post on the forum-yay!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

lizardkid said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for a pet lizard for me? I'm a child and I have no experience with lizards, although I have experience with dwarf hamsters. The only three I had in mind were Green Anoles, Uromastyx and Desert Iguanas. Are these good pets? Does anyone have better suggestions?
> 
> Thanks:2thumb:
> 
> PS this is my first post on the forum-yay!


 
out of the free you like Anoles would be your best bet there very active but look up on them first


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

The choise depends on several things including

1, How much space do you have?
2, Do you want something you can handle?
3, How much will you be able to spend on food per week?

Once you have decided on these then you can start looking at reps that would fit these requirements.

Good starters are Bearded Dragons


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Dessert iggys and uros are maybe for some one with a little more exerience. Personally I would start with a leopard gecko or a bearded dragon. Uros gro very big so there fore you would need lots of room. They also require lots of heat and eat loads. So can be expensive to keep. If you need any help on anything just ask x


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> out of the free you like Anoles would be your best bet there very active but look up on them first


Thanks, I've done a lot of research on all kinds of lizards previously, but I hear you can't hold anoles...is this true? Also, I heard they were very delicate and often died soon after they were brought...is that true either?

Oh, and are you aloud to post more than 1 time in an hour on the same thread in this forum? I know on some forums you aren't, and if that is the case, then I apoloogize.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

lizardkid said:


> Thanks, I've done a lot of research on all kinds of lizards previously, but I hear you can't hold anoles...is this true? Also, I heard they were very delicate and often died soon after they were brought...is that true either?
> 
> Oh, and are you aloud to post more than 1 time in an hour on the same thread in this forum? I know on some forums you aren't, and if that is the case, then I apoloogize.


Yep sure can mate!

I reckomend a BTS PM me if you have any q's!


----------



## beardie fan (Sep 26, 2008)

you can get really big anoles i saw some in a rep shop but i don't know if there unique or not anoles but my advice is get something like a crested water dragon or a bearded dragon but thats only if you don't mind what you get and :welcome:to the forum!!!


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Post as many times as you want i think just have to leave 24 hours between bumps.
Dont think Anoles are one for holding. If you want to handle best to get leopard gecko, Beardie, rankin dragon or maybe fat tail gecko x


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes you are aloud to post more then once an hour,
I would say a Leopard Gecko or a Bearded Dragon.
What size viv are you going to be able to have?


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

HERP-man said:


> Yes you are aloud to post more then once an hour,
> I would say a Leopard Gecko or a Bearded Dragon.
> What size viv are you going to be able to have?


Well, maximum size would be 44 inches long by 22 inches wide; preferably shorter. I don't know what kinds of lizards would fit into that, but I think quite a few would.

Could a Water Dragon fit into that...I saw Beardie fan mentioning them (thanks for the welcome BF!), and do you have to feed Water Dragons mice?


----------



## I Love Reptiles (Dec 30, 2008)

*In my opinion, either a bearded dragon, leopard gecko or green anole.*





*BEARDED DRAGONS:*



*Advantages:*

Quite common.
Cheap and easy to buy.
Very freindly lizards that love to be held.
A very facinating lizard
*Disadvantages:*

May need quite a large vivarium when fully grown.
Can be quite expensive to feed - they eat live crickets and locusts that can cost.



*LEOPARD GECKOS:*




*Advantages:*

Very cheap and easy to keep.
Also quite common.
Well tempered.
Also a very facinating lizard.
Lots of different variaties, colours and morphs.
*Disadvantages:*

Can be quite delicate. For defence purposes, they're tails can drop off but will grow back.
Also may need a larger vivarium but not too big.



*GREEN ANOLES:*




*Advantages:*

Very common.
Small and practical.
Cheap and easy to keep.
Lots of different variaties, colours and morphs.
*Disadvantages:*

Sometimes a bit to small - and therefore delicate.
Some are prone to many health conditions and have quite a short lifespan.
*SUMMARY:*
I myself have a bearded dragon and my sister has a leopard gecko. They are all different, special and interesting in their own way. They all have their advantages and disadvantages. As said before, it depends on your amount of money and space and the one you find most interesting!
Let me know if you need any help. Good luck!


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Water dragons need lots of height. Minimum of 6ft high and 4ft wide as they are aboreal. x


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks!

At the moment, my favourite is Green Anoles, but I do have a few questions...

How many Anoles would fit into a vivarium measuring 22 inches long, 22 inches wide and 22 inches high?

Could any of the following be used in a good Anole diet...
Crickets, mealworms, bean weevils, earthworms, fruit flies, roaches, locusts/hoppers, silkworms, waxworms. 
I have access to them all.

If anyone has any answers, please post 'em:2thumb:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Read this 
Green Anole - Anolis carolinensis

xxx


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

ToxicSiren said:


> Read this
> Green Anole - Anolis carolinensis
> 
> xxx


Ok, so I should be able to fit roughly three anoles in a 22x22x22inch viv, and I could get my hands on all of those foodstuffs... but I'm still wondering about their intolerance of handling. Although I don't interact with my hamsters much even though I can.

Does anybody know what Knight/Cuban Anoles are like? I hear they reach a nice big size, and are quite active.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

lizardkid said:


> Thanks!
> 
> At the moment, my favourite is Green Anoles, but I do have a few questions...
> 
> How many Anoles would fit into a vivarium measuring 22 inches long, 22 inches wide and 22 inches high?


Because anolis lizards are very active, I personally wouldn't really keep even one in there - I'd prefer a taller, wider vivarium to house them. If you wanted more than one, definitely taller and wider.

What do you want a lizard "for" - are you looking for one you can handle, or something that's great to watch? Are you squeamish about certain food items that would be difficult to avoid for certain reptiles' diets?

My personal favourite "starters" based on the fact that *I* like to handle lizards more than I watch them are:

*Leopard geckos*
*Fat-tailed geckos* 
Both of these species will fit in the space you've mentioned, easily - one gecko would be happy in a 24X18X12 for life. They can be handled gently, are inquisitive and unlikely to bite in general, but they do eat live insects exclusively. These were my first adult-life reptiles and I still keep a trio of the first and two trios of the second.

*Blue-tongued skinks*
There are several species, and having just recently gotten two ourselves I am already head-over-heels in love with them. They are not overly fast-moving, they are opportunistic feeders that willingly eat a diet high in vegetables (although they do need insects or the very occasional mouse for protein) and have buckets of personality.

I think a bearded dragon might outgrow the space you've got available, but their smaller cousin the *Rankins Dragon* might suit you too - active during the day, curious, they're insect and vegetable eaters.

If you can get the setup right the *Desert Iguanas* aren't a bad idea, but you will need to make sure your setup is spot on and that you can provide a good-quality vegetable diet.

If you're more interested in watching the lizards, a group of anolis (make sure there is only one male and several females) in a large planted enclosure (I'd use the whole 44 inches wide, 22 deep and 36 high if I were setting up something like that) would be fascinating. 

So would Collared lizards (desert species, insect-eaters).

Knight anoles.... big and liable to bite from what I understand. Most of them are wild-caught, which means they are often stressed and have parasite loads you'd need to clear.


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Because anolis lizards are very active, I personally wouldn't really keep even one in there - I'd prefer a taller, wider vivarium to house them. If you wanted more than one, definitely taller and wider.
> 
> What do you want a lizard "for" - are you looking for one you can handle, or something that's great to watch? Are you squeamish about certain food items that would be difficult to avoid for certain reptiles' diets?
> 
> ...


Man...you know your stuff! I'm really interested in these Desert Iguanas...can you handle them? and How hard is it to get their set up spot on?


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I would def recommend for a first lizard a beardie. As long as you aren't squeamish about feeding them live then go for it. The are funny, cute, inquisitive, charming little animals. They love interaction with people. Mine would happily sit perched on your shoulder or on the back of the sofa all night.
As adults they need a 3x2x2ft viv - minimum.
I have my guy in a 4ft that I got online for a £85 so really can't complain.
Their set up is relatively easy, heat bulb, uv bulb, heatmat for night time heat(only required if the room you are in is quite cold) and so decor for the viv.
Rarely do you have a problem with beardies eating (ours did but he was a rescue)
They love loads of veg and insects 
You can't beat them for a fun, handle-able, first venture into reptiles.
Good luck!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

lizardkid said:


> Man...you know your stuff! I'm really interested in these Desert Iguanas...can you handle them? and How hard is it to get their set up spot on?


You'll need a desert setup - which means high heat (do you have family who can wire up a ceramic heater for you and set up the guard and thermostat?) and a high UVB bulb (more wiring and a starter unit) that needs to stretch the entire length of the vivarium. 

I've handled desert iguanas - if you get a captive bred youngster (and that's worth waiting for!) and use patience to acclimate it to being handled, you won't have a problem. They ARE a bit quick so I'd keep your initial handling sessions completely inside the vivarium so you don't wind up with a lizard behind or under the sofa


----------



## tom09 (Dec 30, 2008)

persionaly for a beginer i would recomend a leopard geckos, they'r cheap, easy to look after, you can leave them for about a week, and dont tend to bit, i got 3 geckos nd they are fabuolas


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

lizardkid said:


> Ok, so I should be able to fit roughly three anoles in a 22x22x22inch viv, and I could get my hands on all of those foodstuffs... but I'm still wondering about their intolerance of handling. Although I don't interact with my hamsters much even though I can.
> 
> Does anybody know what Knight/Cuban Anoles are like? I hear they reach a nice big size, and are quite active.


To keep any anoles you would need your viv at least 3ft high. They are climbers. Personally i would suggest a leopard gecko for that size of viv u mentioned. Desert iggys requre lots of space. x


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2008)

hi ya i had a water dragon in a 3foot viv and it was ok,you can feed them mice they eat meal worms,crickets,hoppers,wax worms as well and they are great with kids


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

shortstuff said:


> hi ya i had a water dragon in a 3foot viv and it was ok,you can feed them mice they eat meal worms,crickets,hoppers,wax worms as well and they are great with kids


A 3ft viv for a WD qwould be far to small!!


----------



## zail (Nov 30, 2008)

I've just got my first lizard - she's a blue tongue skink - very easy to handle, quite docile and with lots of personality  They eat a very varied diet, the setup is easy to do and maintain. Mine is fully grown, 20 inches nose to tail and is in a 39"x24"x24" viv (the more floorspace the better!) 

Excellent Caresheet and info here:

Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

tom09 said:


> persionaly for a beginer i would recomend a leopard geckos, they'r cheap, easy to look after, you can leave them for about a week, and dont tend to bit, i got 3 geckos nd they are fabuolas


 
Who leaves there leopard gecko's for a week? Surely you feed it more than once a week :O :bash:


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

TBH as a beginner I wouldn't really go with any of the ideas you've had.

These would be my suggestions, and I've had fun with all bar beardies


1. Crested Gecko

Quite expensive on the pocket money to start, but don't eat their way through a fortune - we have 4 little un's and £4 of Crested Gecko Diet has lasted nearly 2 months so far and we still have stuff in reserve.

cracking little lizards with a great personality and don't need a heatmat if your house is warm enough (23 C if I recall - feel free to collect if I got that figure wrong btw anyone)

These little guys are aboreal so need lots of vines etc in their viv. For one a 30x30x45 exo terra is more than big enough (about £45 from most places) they also need humidity, but a good spray once a day does that

2. Leopard Gecko

These guys can be had at bargain prices, as little as £15 for a normal (I sold a normal and setup about 12 months ago for just £30!) will get most of the way through a tub of crix in a week. Miniumum viv size is subject to debate (as with most critters) but I would suggest for 1 that a 2ft by 1ft is bare mimimum with lots of hides. They will need a heatmat to keep em warm and a stat.

3. Bearded Dragon

These guys get pretty big, and need a decent sized viv, common consensus is that 1 3'x1' is nessecary for an adult. Omnivourous they eat both veg and crix (but don't feed lettuce as that gives em the runs..) need a heat bulb as they love to bask. From what I understand they are hungry little blighters too.

Ok, thats the normal suggestions out the way, all of those can be handled but the ones below need a bit more care, but are bit different although no harder to keep

4. S.Petrii

Also known as ground geckos, or sand geckos. These little guys are really easy to keep, they need a mat and stat and live on sand (you need to give them a decent depth, they LOVE to dig) incredibly cute for lizards with big eyes. we have 5 and they get about half a tub of micro crix a week so really cheap to feed.

Whilst these guys are very placid and handleable. Their skin is very delicate to its best to keep handling to a minimum.

5. Tokay Gecko

Cheap to buy (normally around £15) and look stunning, these guys have a fearsome reputation for being aggressive and should only really be handled when absolutly nessecary, however the female I had until recently was actually very placid when out of the viv. Again, a 30x30x45 is sufficient for a small adult but beware the big males do get upto 13" long - in this case you would need to find a bigger viv.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

catflea said:


> 1. Crested Gecko
> £4 of Crested Gecko Diet has lasted nearly 2 months so far and we still have stuff in reserve.


IMO, Cresties should not be fed an *exclusive* diet of powdered, processed nutrients - I would always recommend supplementing with insects like crickets AND with fresh fruit. I think of Crestie Diet as being something like Special K cereal - great as PART of a balanced diet 

It can also be quite difficult to get hold of the Sandfire CGD simply because the labels state "human grade ingredients" but one of those ingredients hasn't been approved by the EU as human grade.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Of the three you listed in your original post (and welcome to the forum) I'd be inclined to go for a Uromastyx, lovely little creatures, relatively easy to feed (as everything is once you do the right research  ), mainly vegetarian so not to many crickets etc. in the house to escape and the reduced live food bill (high with bearded dragons) will cover any extra electricity the Uromastyx costs (they like it hot). One of the smaller species would fit into a 44"x22" floorspace easily (you never mantioned how high i could be though).


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> IMO, Cresties should not be fed an *exclusive* diet of powdered, processed nutrients - I would always recommend supplementing with insects like crickets AND with fresh fruit. I think of Crestie Diet as being something like Special K cereal - great as PART of a balanced diet
> 
> It can also be quite difficult to get hold of the Sandfire CGD simply because the labels state "human grade ingredients" but one of those ingredients hasn't been approved by the EU as human grade.


They do have crickets now and then and i have tried some muched banana with them too! im working my way through finding out what they like and dont like

i got the t rex crestie food i brought in bulk so im fine for a while:lol2:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

all i can say is i'm speechless with some advised 1st lizards!!!!


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Firstly :welcome:

As for a 'good' lizard, I'd recommend loads of research to understand what the lizard will need as far as housing, maintenance, running costs (electricity, food, uv lights etc) and then narrow down to what you a) like and b) can afford and give the time to look after properly.
Not being negative or putting you off, it's just like any animal (even your hamsters!) needs proper care. In the case of lizards, possibly for 15 years or more !
Make sure your parents are able to help if necessary for things like emergencies (taking a sick rep to the vets and paying for it's care if needed !). 
If you can satisfy yourself (and parents or guardian) that you are ready top go, then make the plunge ! (and then you'll want more... trust us on this one!!) :lol2:
I got OUR first rep as a b'day gift to my son (corn snake), but made sure for months he was reading up and serious about it all first, then I made sure that I understood what was needed too.
My daughter then got 2 leopard gecko's (which by the way would be MY choice for you - cos they're relatively easy to care for and really cute....) and then I got one 'for myself' !! 
And I/we want more, it's the lady of the house that's in need of convincing now !!!!
Anyway good luck, but seriously research everything and then decide what's best, don't rush into anything....

P.S - i had an anole when I was about 13 and I wouldn't recommend it as a starter, mine didn't do well (basically as there wasn't much info around at the time to teach me how to look after it)


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

palomine said:


> all i can say is i'm speechless with some advised 1st lizards!!!!


Just a thought though....
If a child decided they really really wanted say a horse, and they'd spent time speaking to people about looking after one, getting involved in mucking out and stuff like that and were fully aware of all the hard work it would involve, BUT had never had a pet before, would people turn round and say "I would advise you get a goldfish first to show that you are responsible and can look after a pet"?!

The truth of it is, if you don't get something that interests you and you actually want to look after, you're less likely to be bothered about getting everything right. 

Do the research, and find out what best suits what you want from a lizard, and more importantly, what you have to offer it. I wouldn't be too put off by people saying "that's not a good first lizard" if you're confident that you can offer the animal everything it needs. If difficulties arise, (which we'd hope they won't but things can go wrong with any animal) there are plenty of people around to help, which is the whole point of this forum!


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

well since palomine didnt say Dont get a lizard, to relate to the example i would suggest getting a native pony or cob and wouldnt recommend getting a warmblood or thoroughbred as a first horse.....if you get me.


----------



## I Love Reptiles (Dec 30, 2008)

*Why don't you...*

*Add a poll to this thread so that people can vote on what we think is best?*

*As i said before, i personnaly think either a green anole, leopard gecko or bearded dragon.*

*Thats if your sure you want a lizard. *
*Good begginers snakes are: corn snakes, king snakes, milk snakes.*
*Good begginers chelonians are: box turtles, small terrapins.*
*Of course i wouldn't advise a crocodile! at least - not to a begginer!*


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

agree with the above


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

agree too


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

I Love Reptiles said:


> *Add a poll to this thread so that people can vote on what we think is best?*


And how do I do that?

BTW, those sand geckos sound really cute -I've always loved geckos- but where would I find one? I've never seen one for sale before...


----------



## lizardkid (Dec 30, 2008)

lizardkid said:


> And how do I do that?
> 
> BTW, those sand geckos sound really cute -I've always loved geckos- but where would I find one? I've never seen one for sale before...


OK, don't worry, I've done it...does anyone know any particular species of sand/ground geckos, or places which sell them?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Crested gecko


Stenos

















Leos









tokay


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

lizardkid said:


> OK, don't worry, I've done it...does anyone know any particular species of sand/ground geckos, or places which sell them?


our local shop actually has them in stock, also i think crystal palace has them in sometimes, if not then always worth putting an ad up in the classifieds on here!


----------



## I Love Reptiles (Dec 30, 2008)

lizardkid said:


> OK, don't worry, I've done it...does anyone know any particular species of sand/ground geckos, or places which sell them?


It depends on if there is many reptile shops around where you love but there should always be a few different breeders around. Also, check for rescue ones and mabey in your newspaper for breeder adverts etc.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

personally is say leopard geckos they dont need huge vivariums like a uro might they are good for beginners and hardly .. dont grow to big .. can be handled and be hand tame (wont be skitty after a while) and if your not looking for anything special you can get one £15+ sometimes cheaper if you look at the right time


----------

